# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Staff management books

## Hannes Botha

Lee Iacoca, Richard Branson, Raymond Ackerman and Bazil O'Hagan all say your staff is your biggest asset. Motivate them and you will never have to worry about customer service. 

Question is: How do you get there? If I am on the floor, all runs well because I see where customers are and what they need (fitment centre environment) But left on their own they would rather be messing around with their phones. One of my guys even leave a customers car on the lift to go chat with some female in the road. When I call him back to finish the car he acknowledges me, but continues chatting for 20 to 30 seconds before returning, plus I think he does this to antagonize me. My first instinct is to discipline but that is negative motivation. His work involves working to a target, which he never reaches...there are other examples but this one is the worst...totally frustrating...

----------


## Dave A

> My first instinct is to discipline but that is negative motivation.


And the problem with that is...?

----------


## Russelvn

Have a few questions. 
For them to reach their target is a company goal, right?
There is probably a reward in there somewhere, I'm sure it's something in the lines of performance bonus' or something. I'm just hallucinating. Since most companies have their targets but never follow through. 

The is I see is, you they either don't respect you enough or lost likely what they get for doing a job well done isn't what they want. Since the company decided it.

I used to just get to know the guys in the workshop, by talking to them, when I was doing project management at a mining engineering manufacturing firm. When the owner asked me how I got most the guys to work over-time on short notice, since they always forceful, I told him... I talk to them, I listen to what they want and what motivates them. Surprisingly, it wasn't money, go figure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Justloadit

Yes talking does make the leadership easier, but there must be discipline as part of leadership, and there are times you have to reprimand in order to maintain discipline. 
With discipline comes the continuous flow of service even when you are not there.

What I do is that I observe other managers, and how they manage their staff. I take up what I feel is right for my character and my circumstances.

Using your example of your employee talking to some one outside during the completion of a job. I would have called him in to my office, and would ask him the reason that he did this, 
Did he feel it was acceptable to do what he did, 
If he was the customer, how would he feel if the operator abandoned his job and went to talk to someone not involved with the task at hand.

Depending on the answers, then the discipline is coaching him in the right direction, and maybe a word of caution. If it continues, then official warning and consequences of not heeding the warnings.

Something important that I use -
Praise in front of every one, Discipline in the privacy of your office.
You can not be personal friends with employees, discipline and respect disappear. Earn respect from your employees not create fear.
Sometimes you have a bad apple, and it requires to be removed, as they do influence the other workers.

Ask the difficult question! Why did you do........

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

The E-myth Mastery is a worth while book

----------


## Hannes Botha

> The E-myth Mastery is a worth while book


Thank you! Just ordered

Found another book...but I don't like ebooks or hardcovers...ended up buying the ebook though, but struggle to read on tablet. Like paper between my fingers

http://www.loot.co.za/product/d-mich...lzzk-1937-g900

----------


## adrianh

> Lee Iacoca, Richard Branson, Raymond Ackerman and Bazil O'Hagan all say your staff is your biggest asset. Motivate them and you will never have to worry about customer service. 
> 
> Question is: How do you get there? If I am on the floor, all runs well because I see where customers are and what they need (fitment centre environment) But left on their own they would rather be messing around with their phones. One of my guys even leave a customers car on the lift to go chat with some female in the road. When I call him back to finish the car he acknowledges me, but continues chatting for 20 to 30 seconds before returning, plus I think he does this to antagonize me. My first instinct is to discipline but that is negative motivation. His work involves working to a target, which he never reaches...there are other examples but this one is the worst...totally frustrating...


Employ a a total bitch as a floor supervisor. Men have a very hard time back chatting a hardcore woman. Get a really butch lesbian that looks like she will be able to give him a fat smack if he made her angry enough.

I'm not joking, it is simple psychology!

I actually know a girl in Cape Town that is just this person - When she walks onto the floor you just see people scatter - Nobody gives her $h1t

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> Employ a a total bitch as a floor supervisor. Men have a very hard time back chatting a hardcore woman. Get a really butch lesbian that looks like she will be able to give him a fat smack if he made her angry enough.
> 
> I'm not joking, it is simple psychology!
> 
> I actually know a girl in Cape Town that is just this person - When she walks onto the floor you just see people scatter - Nobody gives her $h1t


With a "can I speak to management" haircut.

----------

